# Odd new favorite snack/veggie...



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So as many of you know I home cook for my two furballs :wub:

I also tend to do "odder" meals for my pups than people are used to... like vegan mac & cheeze... spaghetti squash pad thai (which, btw is awesome)...butternut lasagna... mmmm  Sorry for making people hungry.

Grace was on an all veggie kick the last 2 weeks after her surgery. Crazy girl. I found a new favorite snack for Gus and Grace... It is not one I would have ever thought to try, as it kind of grosses me out.

Canned asparagus.

We get low sodium/no added salt canned veggies. My dad loves them and it's how my mom gets him to eat his veggies LOL

I opened the can thinking they were green beans (Lyme brain, sensitive eyes... just plain tired) but turned out to be mushy asparagus :yucky:

Was too tired to open the right ones so decided to try it... They gobbled up a serving each.

Opened a can today and they both ran in from the other room and sat like perfect angels waiting... They don't do this for food, usually unless I'm cooking something they love.

Don't know how they knew I was opening the can of asparagus, but they did...and they both gobbled it up like it was CHEESE!

LOL

What odd veggies do yours like?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I LOVE asparagus, it's one of my favorite veggies. Sophie's more of a fruit girl than a veggie girl, just like her daddy. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So far the only veggies I've given Pipper is green beans, broccoli and carrots. I mix some in with his kibble at supper time. I need to try more of a variety but just not sure what other veggies are ok to feed him. Is almost anything ok. He loves his veggies, but I think he would eat ANYTHING, edible or not! :w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your fluffs are use to eating healthy, its just another thing for you to put into the rotation. I have given Zoe Asparagus when we make it for ourselves and she eats it. Zoe loves broccoli, carrots, spinach, lettuce, cauliflower, watercress and fruit. She probably eats this stuff because I eat it. I would love the recipes for Mac and Cheese, Butternut Lasagna and the Spaghetti Squash Pad Thai. YUM!! I don't eat meat myself and those dishes sound excellent....I can make it for me and Zoe. 

So happy Grace is feeling better. :aktion033:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love asparagus... fresh and roasted LOL I've never been a fan of many canned veggies.

But they LOVE canned asparagus!

Ashley -- Grace likes fruits. She especially likes oranges 

Kathy - Just about any vegetable is okay for them.... Onion, leeks, potato skins - I stay clear off. Some dogs also can't tolerate garlic well (not a veggie really)... But other than that you can try anything. Grace loves Kale and both of mine love broccoli and zucchini

Barbara - I will get the links off my Pinterest


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine love pretty much all vegetables, but for some reason they won't eat green beans. I have no idea why - they are so crunchy - but they chew them and spit them out.
They do love fresh raspberries, which seems kind of weird to me.

But I don't know if canned asparagus counts as a vegetable. It is all mushy and slimy and stringy - bluuuuuck! Unrecognizable as asparagus. Just my opinon!
I am glad they like it! Whatever make them happy 

So glad Grace is doing well.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave threw up after he had broccoli for the first time. I didn't even give him a lot. Not sure why. 

He eats all other veggies. I don't think I have an unusual one to report, but carrot sticks make for great chew toys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Tori...they sound delicious! Whenever you get a chance, I know your busy. Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey loves his veggies! He goes nuts over lettuce. LOL!


----------



## Iubire14 (Nov 5, 2012)

Try romaine lettuce. Sugarplum could eat that non stop. Carrots and blueberries too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi likes broccoli, carrots, tomatos and canned peaches. Since he had pancreatitis he is not supposed to eat sweet potato but he loves it.

do you happen to know if tomatos and canned peaches are OK for dogs that have had pancreatitis. I only tried him a couple of times with these but haven't asked the vet yet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Jodi likes broccoli, carrots, tomatos and canned peaches. Since he had pancreatitis he is not supposed to eat sweet potato but he loves it.
> 
> do you happen to know if tomatos and canned peaches are OK for dogs that have had pancreatitis. I only tried him a couple of times with these but haven't asked the vet yet.


I did not know this!
What is it about the s potato that is harmful? Very curious me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I did not know this!
> What is it about the s potato that is harmful? Very curious me.


 
Hi Sandi, no I'm not sure why sweet potato is a no no. at the time I had asked the vet if a veggie was ok or not, naming one veggie after another but didn't feel like I had enough time to keep naming them, and asking why not. He is more of a holistic vet too but I don't go to that office anymore. I like my new vet too but do think the other vets knowledge/approach was a plus for going to that clinic. I would have been very useful for the vet to provide a longer list of info for what is OK to eat as well as definite no nos or for me to go with a written list of veggies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Healthy Low-Fat Diets For Dogs With Special Dietary Needs - Whole Dog Journal Article

This article from whole dog journal recommends sweet potatoes as part of a healthy diet for pancreatitis??? Maybe your vet thought you served it w/butter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Healthy Low-Fat Diets For Dogs With Special Dietary Needs - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> This article from whole dog journal recommends sweet potatoes as part of a healthy diet for pancreatitis??? Maybe your vet thought you served it w/butter.


I'm confused, too, Sandi. Lady had diabetes which means her pancreas was really shot and sweet potatoes were one of the main ingredients in her homecooked diet. 

Perhaps Maglily misunderstood her vet? If he was rattling off names of vegetables, good and bad, it would be easy to get confused.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

yeah, sweet potatoes are great for tummy and GI issues.... so that is odd.

With pancreatitis I am just really conscious of the fat content of things....


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi Loves and will eat most of all the above post talked about.*


----------

